# Big Iron



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Today I got a Big Iron slingshot from Jolly Roger in aluminum. Very nice  I added a paracord wrap and some lighter bands as the included bands are more of a hunting band and I only hunt cans and paper lol. The band attachment method is super easy to use what with the thumb nuts and all. I like to hold it with my fingers kinda braced on those very same nuts. This is, as the name implies, a big slingshot but it fits my hand nicely. I am looking forward to running a lot of ammo through this thing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Glad you like it. That paracord wrap does it justice. I spent hours sitting on the front porch sanding the edges and putting a polish on that one. I've busted a lot of cans with those 1 1/4" wide tbg bands. But maybe I should reconsider and ship it out with narrower bands in the future.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey I have one of those!  Haha they are a sweet shooter indeed, Jolly is certainly someone who uses what he builds. Just a little tip I use is wrapping the mid-forks in a touch of latex. I find it aids the brace/fork grip I like to use with this frame.

Enjoy!
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I took the first batch of 14 to be powder coated on Monday. I was given a 30 day or less wait period. I'm looking forward to seeing what these look like in Copper Sparkle and one of Raventree78 braided lanyards attached to it.

My next project will be learning how to put grip only scales on them. I've noticed that I can buy exotic wood knife handle blanks on eBay that might be a good starting point. Ideally, I would like to stop by Hogue Grips when I pick up the powder coated frames and ask about having Hogue make rubber grips that screw on like handgun grips. Hogue Grips is right next door to the powder coating company so that will be convenient. Just a 7 mile drive from the house.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Lol I just found this picture.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

